# למישהו פה מתחשק קצת קרדיטים?



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

למישהו פה מתחשק קצת קרדיטים? 
גילוי נאות: אני לא פעילה בפורום. בתהליך תכנון החתונה יצא לי להיכנס פעם-פעמיים כשחיפשתי ביקורות על חלק מהספקים שלי ברחבי הרשת. 
אבל... ביום שאחרי החתונה קמתי עם שלושה דחפים:

1. פיפי
2. לחבק את כל החברים המדהימים שעשו לנו את האירוע
3. להודות לספקים המדהימים שלנו בכל דרך אפשרית ולהפיץ את שמם הטוב ברחבי תבל (טוב, למעט ספק אחד - אתם עוד תקראו...)

מוכנים? הנה זה בא...


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

מי אנחנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אילן (27) ודליה (28). נפגשנו על מגרש הפוטבול כשבאתי לצלם את הקבוצה בה אילן שיחק. במשך שנתיים ליוויתי את הקבוצה באימונים ובמשחקים עד ששמתי לב לבחור השקט והחתיך שישב מאחורי באוטובוס בדרך למשחק. אחרי שחיזרתי אחריו במשך שבוע ימים בפייסבוק אילן הסכים לצאת איתי לדייט ומשם הכל היסטוריה. 
כיום אילן סטודנט שמסיים את שנתו ה-3 בטכניון בלימודי הנדסה אזרחית ואני משתדלת לקדם תזה בתולדות האמנות באוניברסיטה חיפה. אנחנו גרים יחד במעונות בטכניון ואוהבים כל רגע פה (למרות שמשתוקקים לאמץ כלב כשנצא מהמעונות)


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי קרוב לשנתיים ביחד היה ברור לשנינו שזה הדבר האמיתי. למרות זאת – ממש לא ראיתי את זה בא!  
זה קרה ביום שישי אחד מושלם בספטמבר 2012. אני בדיוק סיימתי לעבוד ואילן אסף אותי ולקח אותי לים. ירדנו לחוף, הילדים עוד בבית הספר והחוף ריק ונקי. אני זוכרת שאמרתי לו כבר באותו רגע "זה פשוט מושלם! תראה איזה יום מושלם היום!" – היום אני לא מבינה איך הוא שמר על פני פוקר באותו רגע. שחינו, השתזפנו ואז אילן  "במקרה" נזכר שהוא ארז אבטיח. הוא רץ לאוטו והביא צידנית. פה חשדתי! – ממתי אילן אורז צידנית? אכלנו אבטיח, ואחרי כמה ביסים מתוקים הוא שלף את הטבעת ואחריה בקבוק שמפניה צונן. הייתי כל כך מאושרת שלא הפסקתי לצחוק (אילן טיפה התאכזב שלא בכיתי). 
מאוחר יותר הלכנו להופעה של גידי גוב ואילן סיפר לי שהוא רצה להציע לי בהופעה, אבל לא היה שיתוף פעולה מצד ההפקה. אז הוא נזכר במוטו שלי "התשובה להכל זה ים" והחליט לזרום עם זה. 
אם לא ניחשתם, אני מכורה לים, ומבחינתי לא יכלה להיות הצעת נישואין טובה ומרגשת מזו! בעיני הצעת נישואין בחוף לבן, ריק מאדם בסוף הקיץ עדיפה בהרבה על הופעה, כך שהסתדר לטובה.
זה גם המוטיב שילווה את כל תכנון החתונה.
*הטבעת מג'קסון רמת-גן


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

טיפים חשובים לקראת תכנון חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא מתיימרת לדעת הכל על תכנון נכון של חתונה, אבל להלן מספר עקרונות מנחים שמאוד עזרו לנו לשמור על שפיות ותקציב:

1. כל אחד בחר משהו אחד שהוא לא מוכן להתפשר עליו בחתונה. מלבד שני הדברים שנבחרו הכל, אבל הכל, היה נתון לפשרה - מהשמלה ועד התפריט. אני בחרתי *ים* ואילן בחר *אלכוהול*. זו הייתה החלטה נהדרת! בכל פעם שהייתה מעט התלבטות או פוטנציאל ללחץ מיותר, נזכרנו בעיקרון הזה ונרגענו.

2. עם זאת - אל תתפשרו על החלומות שלכם. כן, זה נשמע סותר לסעיף 1 אבל אני מדברת על האווירה הכללית שאתם רוצים להשיג בחתונה, מה שישקף באמת את האופי שלכם, ולא על שמות מעצבים, תפריטי גורמה ומרכזי שולחן בגובה אדם. 

למה הכוונה? ובכן - אנחנו השתוקקנו להתחתן באמצע יוני, בשקיעה ובחוף וזה קמצוץ מהביקורות ששמענו: 






אנשים לא יגיעו בזמן לחופה בגלל השעה המוקדמת





התסרוקת שלך תיהרס בגלל הלחות והחום





אל תעשי תסרוקת פזורה כי תמותי מחום





האורחים יתלוננו בגלל הלחות





אל תגישו אנטריקוט בגלל שכאשר מדובר בכמות גדולה הוא יצא יבש ומבושל מדי





אל תתחתנו בחוף ציבורי כי ערסים יבואו ויהרסו את הצילומים 





אל תתחתנו בקיץ כי תזיעו יותר מדי בצילומים 
ועוד ועוד ועוד

ובכן, זה מה שקרה באמת:





רק שני אנשים איחרו לחופה





התסרוקת שלי החזיקה עד 2 בלילה כשסיימנו את הערב





התסרוקת הפזורה שלי דווקא מאוד הקלה עלי להשתולל ברחבה בלי לחשוש וממש לא העיקה 





האורחים היו עסוקים בלהתפעל מהנוף, וסיפקנו המון מניפות בקבלת פנים שעשו את שלהן





הטלפון לא הפסיק לצלצל עם מחמאות בנוגע לאוכל, ובפרט האנטריקוט 





האנשים המעטים שהיו על החוף מאוד כיבדו אותנו ולא נכנסו לצילומים, וגם אם כן, ממש לא איכפת לנו, זה היה יכול להיות מגניב לראות זוג גלשנים ברקע 





הזענו בצילומים. אז מה? נרגענו מיד במזגן של האוטו, וחצי שעה של הזעה בשמש סיפקה לנו תמונות מהממות לכל החיים. בעינינו – שווה! 

לא פשוט לשמוע אנשים רומסים את החלומות שלכם עם מילים (בין אם מתוך דאגה או סתם עוקצנות), אבל תהיו חזקים ואל תתפשרו, כי בסופו של יום כל הדברים שהיו מספיק חשובים לנו הם מה שהפכו את האירוע למוצלח.


----------



## song4me (6/7/13)

אהבתי


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

תודה


----------



## bellbell1 (6/7/13)

גם אני אהבתי מאוד... 
בחלק מהמשפטים ממש שמעתי את קולות בני המשפחה תוך כדי קריאת המשפט


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

באמת לא קל להתמודד עם כל ה"מומחים" שרק מתים להרעיף עלייך את כל הידע שלהם.
שולחת לך חיבוק ענק ומקווה שאת לא לוקחת יותר מדי ללב.
תזכרי ששנים מעכשיו תעדיפי להסתכל בתמונות ולחשוב "מה חשבתי לעצמי כשהייתי צעירה?" מאשר תחושת החרטה שלא הלכת עם הלב שלך ומה שבאמת רצית באותו רגע.


----------



## bellbell1 (7/7/13)

את כ"כ צודקת.. 
בהתחלה באמת לקחתי ללב וכל דבר והייתי סקפטית לגבי כל החלטה שלנו בגלל המשפחה
עד שבן זוגי קלט את זה... ונהיה ריב לגבי העניין
שאני מתייחסת יותר מדי ומחשבנת יותר מדי ושזו החתונה שלנו וההחלטות שלנו וגם אם יהיו טעויות, אז לפחות שהן יהיו שלנו ולא של המשפחה  ואז נאשים אותם כעבור שנים..

מאז אני מקשיבה, מהנהנת עם הראש, לוקחת את הדברים החשובים, ועושה מה שהלב אומר!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




והקרדיטים שלך נפלאייייים!!!
אתמול הפסקתי באמצע, עכשיו הפנתי זמן להמשיך לקרוא...


----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

מעולה


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

ההזמנה - צד א 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי לימודי יצירה במסגרות שונות ומעט ידע בסיסי בפוטושופ, החלטתי לנסות לקחת על עצמי את המשימה המפחידה של עיצוב ההזמנה. אמרתי לעצמי שאם לא אצליח תוך שלושה ימים להגיע למוצר גמור שאני מרוצה איתו, אמצא מישהו אחר שיעצב לי. 
במהלך הציור והעריכה המשכתי להזכיר לעצמי ש-99% מההזמנות ממילא מוצאות עצמן בפח, וזה מאוד עזר לי לא להתעכב על פרטים שוליים. האתגר האמיתי היה שילוב האנגלית והעברית (חלק ממשפחתי דוברת אנגלית) ואני חושבת שמצאתי פיתרון יצירתי להתמודד עם הבעיה, כשקו החוף הבלתי אחיד חוצץ בין השפות.
אה – וברור שגם ההזמנה משלבת את מוטיב החוף! הציור מבוסס על תמונה שאחותי צילמה בקיץ הקודם. 
הפתיע אותי שההזמנה זכתה ליותר מחמאות מהרבה דברים אחרים בחתונה


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

הזמנות צד ב


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

המקום – בראשית, חוף נווה ים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשחיפשנו מקום בחוף ידענו שגבולות הגזרה שלנו הם אכזיב עד חדרה. ראינו לא מעט אתרי אינטרנט של מקומות בחוף, אבל המחיר למנה היה בשמיים, מינימום האורחים היה גדול משאי פעם יכולנו להתחייב עליו והתחושה באופן כללי הייתה (תסלחו לי) פלצנית מדי בשבילנו. 
למזלנו אילן זכר מקום קטן ומקסים ליד עתלית, שיצא לו לבקר בו שנתיים קודם כאורח. הוא תיאר לי את המקום כסולידי, לא פלצני, אווירה חמה, אוכל טוב וגולת הכותרת: חופה ממש על החול! מיד קבענו פגישה עם צחי, הבעלים, שהזמין אותנו לראות חתונה אצלו. 
הגענו למקום ותוך דקות ספורות ידענו שזה המקום בשבילנו! הצוות היה אדיב וחייכן, האווירה הייתה קסומה – חתונה ממש על החוף, האוכל היה מצוין וצחי... כגובהו כך רוחב לבו (ולמי שלא מכיר את צחי, הבנאדם בגובה עץ). מההתחלה צחי הציג לנו חוזה קצר, ברור והוגן. הוא התחשב בנו כזוג סטודנטים המפרנס את עצמו ובא לקראתנו במחיר ועוד הוסיף פינוקים והפתעות. הוא היה קשוב לכל בקשה וגחמה שלנו, כמו להוציא עמדת מטוגנים לרחבת הריקודים והפתיע מאוד במחיר: לא גובה תוספת על ימים ותאריכים מיוחדים. היות וחתונה אצלו ביום ראשון בתחילת מרץ עולה אותו מחיר של חתונה בחמישי בשיא העונה, סגרנו על יום חמישי, 13.6.13. למה לא? 
באמת שאין מילים לתאר את היושר והאדיבות של צחי. פשוט איש נדיר בתעשייה הזו שכיף לעבוד איתו.


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (6/7/13)

מהמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה מקום יפה! שמתי עליו עין כבר לפני כמה ימים...אפשר לשאול מה הייתה כמות האורחים אצלכם? והאם האוכל במהלך האירוע הוא בופה או בהגשה?


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

המקום אכן מקסים! 
הייתה לנו חתונה יחסית קטנה: הגיעו כ 160 אורחים. המקום יכול לארח עד 400, אם אני זוכרת נכון.
אנחנו בחרנו ללכת על בופה, כי עם מעט אורחים אין סיבה שלא. המקום מציע גם הגשה ואין הבדל מבחינת מחיר


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/7/13)

וואו, מושלם! 
לא היה לי מושג שאפשר להתחתן ממש על חוף הים בארץ, זה משגע, וחופה כזו, ממש על החוף, ועוד בשקיעה!! מקסים


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

המקום – בראשית, חוף נווה ים


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

*תמונה לא עלתה #1


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

המקום – בראשית, חוף נווה ים


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

*תמונה לא עלתה #2


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

המקום – בראשית, חוף נווה ים


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

טבעות - ג'קסון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נכנסנו לג'קסון כשאני כבר די ידעתי מה אני מחפשת. היות וזה התכשיט הראשון שאילן ענד בחייו, ההחלטה לא הייתה קלה. הפיתרון להתלבטות: בסוף אילן בחר בטבעת תואמת לשלי. שתי הטבעות בזהב לבן עם גימור דומה. ההבדל הוא שלטבעת שלי שוליים זוויתיים ולאילן שוליים חלקים.


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (6/7/13)

טבעות מקסימות


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

והמשך מחר...


----------



## ל י א ו ל (6/7/13)

מחכה להמשך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/7/13)

יייייי! איזה כיף!


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

זר כלה - בוקט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הזר הזמנתי מ"בוקט" ברח' טרומפלדור בחיפה. הבחורה הייתה מקסימה וממש קלעה לטעם שלי. אמרתי לה שאני רוצה משהו לא סימטרי, אולי טיפה נשפך בגוונים של אפרסק, עם פרחים בכמה שיותר צורות שלא יצא זר "עגול מדי". היא קלעה בול והזר הצטלם נהדר בתמונות!


----------



## Virginia Gal (7/7/13)

כמה היא לקחה? 
גם אני מחיפה


----------



## דאלי18 (7/7/13)

אם אני זוכרת נכון.... 
250 ש"ח. סה"כ הבנתי שאין הרבה הבדלים במחירים בחנויות פרחים, ואפילו סטייה של 100 ש"ח לכאן או לכאן זה כלום במונחי חתונה כלליים


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

שמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את השמלה תפרו לי די בקומבינה: בת של חברה של אמא שלי, בעלת ניסיון תעסוקתי בתחום האפנה, תפרה את השמלה בתור התחלה. הבעיה היחידה הייתה שהיא בת"א ואני בחיפה, לכן הסכימה שאת התיקונים אבצע אצל מישהי קצת קרובה יותר גיאוגראפית. 
אילן הכיר לי את ידידתו לספסל הלימודים מהתיכון, נטע בן שמעון. נטע מעצבת צעירה, בוגרת לימודי אפנה שבימים אלה ממש מוציאה את קולקציית הבכורה שלה לשמלות כלה. זה נשמע די פשוט לבצע תיקונים לשמלה, אבל היה מדובר במאמץ לא פשוט: החלפת הכתפיות, הוספת כפתורים לייצוב כל העסק, הצרה (יש! רזיתי!), הקצרה ועוד. האופי העדין והקשוב של נטע ניכר בכל תפר והשמלה ישבה עלי בול!
Look out for her – אתם עוד תשמעו עליה!


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

שמלה


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

שמלה


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

אקססוריז – מיכל נגרין (תכשיטים - שרשרת) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד לפני שקיבלתי את השמלה, אחותי זכרה שהיא באה עם פס פאייטים לאורך החזית ויום בהיר אחד החליטה להפתיע וביקשה שאכנס איתה ל"מיכל נגרין". שם הכריזה בנחישות "את חייבת לאזן את השמלה עם תכשיט נוצץ עם נוכחות ומה טוב מזה?" בחרנו סט של עגילים ושרשרת לבנים. שמעתי לא מעט ביקורות שהייתי אמורה לבחור בתליון פשוט ולא רביד עגול שקוטע את קו ה-V של המחשוף, אבל יודעים מה? – לא איכפת לי, לתכשיטים ערך סנטימנטלי, וסה"כ בעיני הם הצטלמו לא רע בכלל על רקע השיזוף שלי.


----------



## orangeada (7/7/13)

ממש מהקטלוג! תמונה מהממת


----------



## coffeetoffy (8/7/13)

שרשרת מקסימה! 
הייתי שם לפני שבועיים, לא היה לה שום דבר בקולקציית כלות שנראה כל כך עדין ויפה, ממש התבאסתי! 
אני אקפוץ לשם שוב. ממש אהבתי את השרשרת שלך


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

אקססוריז – מיכל נגרין (תכשיטים - עגילים) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בסוף כמעט ולא ראו את האזניים שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל זאת, מדי פעם קלטו משהו מנצנץ שהשלים את הלוק...


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

אקססוריז – twentyfourseven (נעליים) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתוך ידיעה שאחליף לנעלי ב' נוחות יותר, לא יכולתי שלא לבחור בנעליים האלה. קו עדין, צבע אחיד, ומעל לכל – כחולות! הייתי נעולה על נעליים בצבע כחול מהרגע שהתארסנו, וקיוויתי למצוא לחתן עניבה תואמת. כמעט הצליח


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/7/13)

הצליח לגמרי! 
איזה רעיון מגניב, להתאים את העניבה של החתן לנעלי הכלה, והכל בגוון אקווה משגע!
איזה באסה שהחתונה שלי כבר עברה ולא חשבתי על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וואו, נעלי אקווה לכלה, זה כל כך יפה!
יש סיכוי שיש לך תמונה ברורה יותר של הנעליים שלך? הן נראות יפיפיות, אני סקרנית!

ואגב, התמונות האלה, על הדשא, עם הפרחים המפוזרים? מהממות!


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פשוט מאוד - כנסי לכל סניף של twentyfourseven
ותראי את אלה: http://twentyfourseven.co.il/shoes?product_id=1484


----------



## Norma Desmond (7/7/13)

כן, האמת היא שנכנסתי מקודם לאתר שלהם 
הנעליים בלינק הן הנעליים שנעלת לחתונה? הן נראות טיפה שונות בתמונות שלך. בכל מקרה, הן משגעות


----------



## דאלי18 (7/7/13)

הן ולא אחרות


----------



## דאלי18 (7/7/13)

תמונה ברורה יותר של הנעליים


----------



## דאלי18 (7/7/13)

תמונה ברורה יותר של הנעליים


----------



## דאלי18 (7/7/13)

תמונה ברורה יותר של הנעליים


----------



## TheNewMaya (7/7/13)

היו לנו אותן נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אומנם בצבעים שונים (התאהבתי בזהב) אבל על הדרך קניתי גם הטורקיז ולמרות שאני לא מסוגלת ללכת כלל על עקב, הן יחסית מאוד נוחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







הקרדיטים פשוט מקסימים ושובי לב.

מזדהה מאוד עם כל "פניני החוכמה" של הסובבים בימים שלפני החתונה, גם אני הרגשתי את זה על בשרי (אבל עם יהיה חם? קר? גשם? מעופפים? ומי יקפוץ לבריכה באמצע חתונה....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

כל הכבוד על ההישענות אחד על השני, על קבלת ההחלטות והדבקות בה!

איזה כיף להכיר מקום חדש שלא שמעתי עליו (אני מהמרכז פחות מכירה בצפון), נראה שהייתה חתונה שמחה עם אווירה מדהימה ובדיוק אתם...המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

נעליים מהממות ויופי של עניבה!


----------



## דאלי18 (11/7/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

אקססוריז – מכופתרות (סיכות לשיער) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שבועיים לפני החתונה שיתפתי את חברתי הטובה (מאוד!) דניאל, בתסכול שלי שלא מצאתי סיכות מתאימות לשיער. היא הכירה לי את "מכופתרות" ומרגע שמצאתי סיכות פרחים שמצאו חן בעיני, דניאל לא בזבזה זמן ומיד יצרה קשר עם אבישג המעצבת. היא הזמינה את הסיכות עם נגיעות של גוון אפרסק כך שיהיה תואם לזר. הסיכות הגיעו בדיוק בזמן באריזה מקסימה וברכה אישית מאבישג. אמנם פרט קטנטן בכל המפעל הזה שנקרא "חתונה", אבל ללא ספק מהרגעים המרגשים שהמחישו לי פעם נוספת אלו חברים מדהימים יש לנו!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/7/13)

אני חייבת להוסיף שאבישג הייתה מקסימה מאד והיה תענוג להזמין ממנה את הסיכות.


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

דניאל, אין עלייך


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

אקססוריז – מכופתרות (סיכות לשיער)


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

מאפרת – יוליה כנוביץ' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ליוליה הגעתי למעשה דרך אמא שלה. אמה של יוליה דיילת של שאנל ועמיתה לעבודה של אמא שלי (עקבתם? יופי!). מלבד ההערצה שלי למוצרי שאנל, כבר מהשיחה הראשונה עם יוליה ידעתי שאני סוגרת איתה. כל הגישה שלה קלילה וכיפית חרף הפדנטיות (המבורכת) שלה ותשומת הלב לפרטים הקטנים. ביום החתונה הייתה לה המשימה לאפר אותי במראה דרמטי ומדגיש, את החברה המלווה שלי במראה מעושן ואת אחותי במראה טבעי. היא צלחה את כל אחת מהמשימות בחיוך מתמיד ודיוק שאין כמותו. ממליצה בחום!


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

מעצבת שיער – נטשה דניאלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בכל חתונה יש את הדבר האחד הזה שפשוט לא מסתדר. מראש הייתה לי הרגשה שזו תהיה נטשה. 
אני רוצה להתחיל ולומר שלמרות מה שאתם עומדים לקרוא, נטשה ידעה לעבוד עם התלתלים שלי ועשתה לי תסרוקת נהדרת שהחזיקה עד הצימר. מומלצת רק לבנות שהולכות בלי פמליה ושמות בצד מרווח ביטחון של שעתיים. 
נתחיל מזה שקבעתי תסרוקת ניסיון לשעות הבוקר, 3 שעות לפני השיעור שלי באוניברסיטה. הגעתי למספרה בדיוק בזמן וגיליתי שהיא סגורה. צלצלתי לנטשה – אין קול ואין עונה. כעבור 20 דק' המתנה, נטשה הגיעה, לא התנצלה אפילו על האיחור. את התסרוקת התחלנו אחרי שסיימה את הקפה, כלומר באיחור של חצי שעה!!!
כבר כשניגשתי לסגור את תאריך החתונה מיד אחרי התסרוקת ניסיון, משהו הרגיש לי קצת מוזר. נטשה התפנתה מיד ללקוחה נוספת וצעקה לבחורה שעובדת איתה מעל רעש הפן "תסגרי לה את המספרה מ.... ממממ... 10:00 עד 15:00 ביום החתונה". 
באותו רגע קפצתי: "מה? לא, לא עד 15:00, אני חייבת להיפגש עם הצלמים בשעה 14:30 לכל המאוחר ועוד נותר לי להתאפר ולהתלבש בבית...."
"אל תדאגי" היא קוטעת אותי "החופה תמיד ב-21:00, יש לך את כל היום". 
"לא! אני מתעקשת איתה. החופה שלי בשקיעה ב19:00, אני בכלל צריכה להיות בקבלת פנים שמתחילה ב-18:00"
בשלב הזה נטשה הפסיקה להקשיב ושקעה בפן של הלקוחה. העובדת השנייה הציעה לי לבדוק את הלו"ז שלי ופשוט להתקשר מאוחר יותר לקבוע שעות אחרות. גם ככה מיהרתי כי איחרתי לשיעור, אז הסכמתי. 
התקשרתי למחרת וביקשתי להקדים את התור ביום החתונה ל-09:00. העובדת אמרה "בסדר" וניתקה. שוב – תחושה משונה. התקשרתי למחרת ונטשה בכבודה ובעצמה ענתה. אמרתי לה שעל מנת לחסוך זמן אמא שלי ואחותי הסכימו להסתפק בפן במקום תסרוקת ורק אני וחברה שלי עושות תסרוקות. היא שמחה ואמרה שאם כך, בטוח נסיים ב-13:00 לכל המאוחר. ביקשתי שתבדוק שאכן הקדימו לי את התור. היא אמרה שהיומן לא עליה, אבל אין לי מה לדאוג וסיימה את השיחה. 
בשבועות הבאים המשכתי להתקשר כי משהו אמר לי שלא הקדימו לי שום תור. מסתבר שנטשה הייתה בחופש כחודש ימים והמספרה נותרה סגורה, כפי שהיה כתוב בSMS שקיבלתי אחרי הטלפון השלישי שלי. שאלתי מתי היא חוזרת והאם יש באפשרותה לבדוק משהו ביומן – ללא מענה. 
לבסוף, יומיים לפני החתונה – סוף סוף מענה! התור נשאר קבוע לשעה 10:00 ואיתה ההבטחה שעד 13:00 כולנו יוצאות מהמספרה ומלבד לקוחה אחת שבאה לעשות פן, המספרה גם ככה סגורה לכבודנו. בלב חושבת: מזל ששמתי בצד מרווח ביטחון של שעה וחצי... 
מובן שזה לא קרה. אני, אמי ואחותי יצאנו ב-14:00 הביתה להתלבש וחברתי נותרה עד 15:00 במספרה! הגעתי חצי שעה מוקדם למספרה כדי לפחות לחפוף, וגם את זה הן עכבו.  במהלך כל הבוקר נטשה עבדה בקצב איטי מאוד, ניהלה שיחות חולין תוך כדי התסרוקת, שהסיחו את דעתה, לא גילתה שום סימפתיה למצב שלנו (יוצאות לצילומים עם צלע חסרה), קיבלה ספק של מוצרי שיער תוך כדי וניהלה איתו שיחת חולין (שאינה קשורה לעבודה) באמצע הפן של אמא שלי, והמרגיז מכל: למרות שהבטיחה שהמספרה אך ורק שלנו למעט פן אחד, במהלך כל הבוקר המשיכה לקבל עוד לקוחות ולהשאיר אותנו באמצע התסרוקת או הפן! שלא לדבר על סימני הכוויות שנותרו על צווארה של אחותי מההחלקה שעשתה העובדת השנייה. 
האדישות המוחלטת כלפי הלקוחות, העבודה האיטית ומעל לכל השקרים (הקדמת התור שלא נכתבה ביומן וקבלת לקוחות במהלך כל הבוקר) הן הסיבות שלא אמליץ עליה. 
אני רוצה לנצל את הבמה ולשבח את חברתי הטובה שלמרות התסכול (ותאכלס העלבון), הגיעה לצילומים עם חיוך ולא נתנה לעצבים המאוד מוצדקים שלה להרוס לנו את היום.


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

בגדי חתן -Bogart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כי גם לחתן מגיע


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

צלמים – יארו בריל ובן זוגה מקס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את יארו מצאתי במקרה בבלוג "כלות אורבניות" ומיד התאהבתי. היכולת שלה לעבוד עם אור השמש הטבעי וליצור תפאורה טבעית שנראית כלקוחה מתוך חלום שבו אותי. אני ואילן מכירים לא מעט צלמים שיכלו לבוא לקראתנו במחיר, אבל מרגע שראיתי את האתר של יארו, לא רציתי שום צלם אחר. כתבתי לה באותו רגע ושמחתי לשמוע שהמחיר לא נורא ושהיא מוכנה להצפין מגבעתיים לעתלית. יש! אחרי פגישה על כוס קפה ובקבוק חלב (היא באה עם מקס והתינוקת היפיפייה שלהם), נוצר "קליק" מיידי וידענו שאנחנו הולכים על זה.
ביום החתונה הגענו לנקודת המפגש באיחור היסטרי, לחוצים בזמן ועצבניות (טוב, הבנות, לא החתן) מהמספרה וכדרך קסם יארו ומקס הצליחו להפוך את הכל ב-180 מעלות! בילינו אחר צהריים של כיף, צחוקים והרבה אנרגיות חיוביות והגענו לחופה רגועים ומאושרים בזכותם. יארו ומקס לא נתנו לקוצר הזמן להלחיץ אותנו ושמרו כל העת על ההתלהבות המדבקת ובלי לוותר על אף לוקיישן שקבעו לנו! פשוט זוג וצוות מדהים!
מילה מהחתן: כיף לראות זוג שעובד כל כך יפה ביחד, וגם כל אחד לחוד. 
(התמונות כבר מדברות בעד עצמן)


----------



## yael rosen (6/7/13)

הצבע של העניבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא פשוט להגיע לכזה דיוק של צבע אקווה מהמם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/7/13)

יארו הייתה מקסימה! 
וראו שהיא ומקס ממש אוהבים את מה שהם עושים.


----------



## bellbell1 (7/7/13)

תמונות מושלמות!! 
ים ים ים.. המקום המושלם!
ואתם מושלמים...
אז השילוב הזה... הורס!

ד"א השיער שלך מדהים... למרות כל הבעיות שהיו לך עם המעצבת שיער, התוצאה יצאה מושלמת!


----------



## דאלי18 (7/7/13)




----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

צלמים – יארו בריל ובן זוגה מקס


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

צלמים – יארו בריל ובן זוגה מקס


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/7/13)

וואוווווווו איזו תמונה משגעת!


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

די ג'יי – יאיר קורן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גילוי נאות: יאיר הוא עמית לעבודה וחבר יקר. עוד לפני כשנה וחצי כשרק הכרתי את אילן ויאיר בדיוק התחיל את דרכו בעולם התקלוט, אני זוכרת שאמרתי לו "יש לנו בעיה: אני בוודאות ארצה אותך כאורח בחתונה, אבל גם כתקליטן..." יאיר מיד הגיב בפליאה "מה? זה עד כדי כך רציני עם הבחור?" –"בוא נאמר שיש לי תחושת בטן"  

ולעניינינו: ליאיר יש מוטו: החתונה שלכם – המוסיקה שלכם, ואכן כך היה! בימים שאחרי החתונה קיבלנו המון מחמאות על הפלייליסט ושמענו המון "זה היה כל-כך אתם", שאת זה הכי כיף לשמוע. יאיר ידע לחוש את הקהל ולהשמיע מוסיקה בהתאם, למשל: כשהרימו אותנו על הכתפיים יאיר העביר מפופ למשהו מזרחי-לייט וכשראה שהרחבה טיפונת התרוקנה הוא הרים את האווירה עם מוסיקה קצבית וקצת נוסטלגית יותר. בהתחשב בכך שהחתונה התחילה ממש מוקדם והיו רק 150 אורחים, הרחבה הייתה מלאה עד שעה שמכבדת את יום חמישי. 
לאחרונה יאיר יצא גם בקונספט מהפכני: אתם בוחרים כמה לשלם לו! שירותי מוזיקה איכותיים ומקצועיים לאירוע שלכם תמורת תשלום לפי יכולתכם הכלכלית. הבנאדם מלאך! הוא רק מבקש תשלום על הוצאות נסיעה...


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

הרב – רונן לוביץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד הרבה לפני שהתחלנו ממש לתכנן את החתונה בפרוטרוט ראינו את הרב רונן בפעולה ומיד הצבעתי עליו ובטון של ילדה בת 5 נחושה לקבל את הצעצוע שהיא רוצה אמרתי "את זה!". במקרה ראינו אותו בחתונה שהתקיימה באוקטובר כשבאנו להיפגש עם צחי לראשונה ב"בראשית". ראינו רב צעיר שמנהל טקס אישי, מרגש וקצר בחן ומעט הומור. בינגו!
אחרי שסגרנו תאריך מול צחי, השגתי את המספר שלו. לא ידעתי כמה הוא פופולארי עד שחיפשתי ביקורות עליו כאן בפורום. בשלב זה של השיחה כבר הגענו לנקודת השישה חודשים לפני החתונה. הוא אמר לי שהוא כבר סגר את רוב התאריכים במאי-יוני, על אחת כמה וכמה ימי חמישי, אבל פתח יומן בכל זאת. הוא הצהיר שבשמחה יחתן אותנו כל עוד החתונה מוקדמת וקרובה לחתונה שכבר סגר לאותו ערב. זה היה סימן מלמעלה שאכן כדאי להגשים חלום ולקבוע חופה בשקיעה. החתונה השנייה שלו הייתה במרחק רבע-שעה נסיעה מנווה ים. יש! סגרנו!
אין מילים לתאר את החן, ההומור והגישה האנושית של הרב רונן לטקס ולדת בכלל. כזוג חילוני מאוד התחברנו לעצות שנתן בצניעות האופיינית לו לגבי זוגיות, ולאופן בו ניגש לתהליך החתונה, מהמקווה ועד לחופה. יכולתי לכתוב כאן עוד מגילה, אבל אם קראתן עד כאן, ארחם עליכן. אשמח להרחיב, אגב, על כל סעיף במידה ויש ביקוש.


----------



## rivkuntz (6/7/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים  
אני מאוד אוהבת את הצבעוניות שלכם - לא מקושקשת, וקולעת בול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בקשר לרב - 
פעם ראשונה שאני קוראת עליו כאן (אבל היי, אני גם די חדשה פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),
אז ממש אשמח אם תוכלי להרחיב עליו - הוא דרך צהר? מה גישתו לגבי עניין המקווה?


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרב רונן מדהים! הוא אכן מצהר, פרט נחמד שגילינו בדיעבד. 
אם תשאלי אותו לגבי המקווה, לגבי כיסוי צנוע במהלך החופה, לגבי טהרת המשפחה... כל דבר שקשור למסורת היהודית שהוא אולי יצפה ממך - הוא יענה לך ככה: 
* "התשובה שלי חד משמעית - כן ולא" *
מה זה אומר? בעיניו כדאי לך לטבול במקווה, אם לא מתוך חיבור אמיתי למנהג אז מתוך כבוד למסורת או לשורשים שלך או לכל אותם יהודים שסיכנו את חייהם בגולה על מנת לקיים את מצוות הטבילה (זה נשמע חופר יותר כשאני כותבת את זה מאשר איך שהוא מסביר את זה). הוא עצמו לא דורש בככל לראות אישור טבילה, וזה גם מה שהוא יגיד לך.
* יחד עם זאת... *
אנחנו נרשמנו לנישואין בטבעון, ובעניין זה - תמיד עדיף להירשם ביישוב הקטן יותר מבין השניים אם יש בחירה. שם הרב כן דרש לראות אישור טבילה ביום שהלכנו לאסוף את תעודת הנישואין.


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

תשל"כ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(כי הבנתי שזו המסורת כאן  )


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

הרי את...


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

נשואים!


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

קשקושים לרחבה – רח' כפר גלעדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש התלבטות רבה בקרב כלות מהצפון בעניין נסיעה לתל אביב רק לצורך קשקושים לרחבה. טיפ: עשו מה שאנחנו עשינו ושלבו את זה עם דברים אחרים שממילא הייתם עושים שם כמו רכישת טבעות בג'קסון, מפגש עם חברים (נו, לכל אחד יש חבר ילדות שעבר לעיר הגדולה) וקצת קולטורה (מוזיאון תל אביב לאמנות זה תמיד חובה מבחינתי)


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

קשקושים לרחבה – רח' כפר גלעדי


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

מתנות לאורחים – אריזות חתן\כלה מ ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וממתקים מ"גרעיני עפולה"


----------



## The Peanut (6/7/13)

שלמות היא לא מילה גסה 
חתונה בים - מדהים! בשקיעה בכלל.. קרדיטים מקסימים


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## באןבאני (6/7/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים!! 
אתם מקסימים! נראית כמו חתונה נפלאה, כלבבי!

הרעיון הנפלא של התאמת הנעליים לעניבה הוא בטוח ה-דבר שאני מאמצת ממך! איפה קניתם את העניבה היפייפיה? הצבע הזה בול בשבילנו


----------



## דאלי18 (6/7/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שהזמננו עניבה מאיביי בהתחלה למקרה שלא נמצא משהו בארץ (2 דולר כולל משלוח - למה לא?)
וביום שהלכנו לקנות לו בגדים ב Bogart מצאנו את העניבה שלבש בסוף! היא הייתה גוון אחד יותר קרוב לאקווה שחיפשתי מהעניבה שהגיעה מסין. 
נצלי כל ביקור בקניון לקפוץ לחנויות אפנה לגברים, אין הרבה מבחר גם ככה וזה לוקח שתי שניות


----------



## orangeada (7/7/13)

הכל נראה מקסים! המון מזל טוב


----------



## arapax (7/7/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
היה מאד כיף לקרוא, התמונות שלכם נהדרות


----------



## דאלי18 (7/7/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## lanit (7/7/13)

מזל טוב, קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אהבתי את ההתעקשות על הים, האקווה בעניבה ובנעליים,
והתלתלים שלך מהממים!


----------



## Shmutzi (7/7/13)

כמה יופי! 
קרדיטים מופלאים, באמת! החתונה שלכם נראית כמו מה שפינטזתי בהתחלה, כשרק התחלתי לחשוב על איך ומה... איזה כיף לכם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התמונות מדהימות אחת אחת, מעבירות כ"כ הרבה, באמת שוות אלף מילים... 
הנעליים - כ"כ יפות, הצבע מושלם!
למרות מה שסיפרת על מעצבת השיער (אגב, למה עדיין בחרת בה למרות איך שהתנהלה תסרוקת הניסיון?) נראה שהחוויה שלך מהיום הזה הייתה שלמה, טובה, נעימה ובעיקר מלווה בצבעים נהדרים ושמחה.

מאחלת שיהיה לכם ככה גם בהמשך הדרך, בהנאה, בכיף והמון אהבה


----------



## דאלי18 (7/7/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בסה"כ הכל באמת תקתק בצורה מושלמת וכפי ששמת לב, אין מספיק מילים בפי להודות ולשבח את שאר הספקים המוכשרים והמקסימים שעשו את האירוע. 
לגבי הספרית, אכן הייתה לי להתלבטות קשה אחרי התסרוקת ניסיון. מצד אחד, כבר שילמתי מקדמה שהיא למעשה התשלום עבור התסרוקת ניסיון - מוצר שקיבלתי, והבטחה שהתאריך שלי אכן משוריין. עם זאת, ניסיתי למצוא עוד ספר שפנוי בתאריך שלי, אבל זה כמעט בלתי אפשרי בהתרעה של חודש באמצע יוני ביום חמישי, מה גם שבכוונה בחרתי אותה כי היא יודעת לעבוד עם שיער מתולתל....


----------



## Raspail (8/7/13)

מקסים מקסים מקסים!!! 
לוקיישן הורס!!! תמונות מהממות (רצינו בעבר לעשות אצל יארו צילומי זוגיות, ממש אוהבת את הסגנון שלה! מתישהו זה עוד יקרה)...
אהבתי את הטיפים החשובים, התלתלים והעיניים המדהימות שלך, הנעלים המשגעות והעניבה התואמת, החופה החלומית על החוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמעט אין דברים כאלה בארץ!
באמת הכל נראה מדהים, כיף, שמח ומלא אהבה! טונות של מזל טוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/13)

בובה, כבר אמרתי לך בע"פ מה אני חושבת 
שהיה מקסים והיה ממש כיף וכל כך מרגש. 
אבל אכתוב לך גם כאן - בעיקר כי השקעת וכתבת קרדיטים! 
פרוכצי נוחר לך מזל טוב כאן ברקע...


----------



## yael rosen (9/7/13)

מעורר השראה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
איזה כיף שהגעת לכאן לחלוק!
הצבעים, המיקום, התמונות, החיוכים - תענוג לעיניים 

מזל טוב


----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

איזה יופי של קרדיטים 
ואיזה מקום מדהים בחרתם להתחתן בו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממש מזכיר חתונות חו"ליות.
אהבתי את התובנות והבחירות. מאחלת לכם המון המון מזל טוב!!!


----------

